# Which is better to feed deer - Soya Beans or Corn



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I would say corn is better cause if you get mild weather or rain your beans are gonna rot and the deer wont come within a mile of ya.If you can get apples or apple pressings they work real good to.Find a cider mill and ask. What can it hurt?


----------



## ace7038 (May 27, 2007)

Corn for sure. I have been seeing the deer the last week when we are combining corn in every field we have been in. Seem to be seeing coyote tracks like never before as well. Beans will rot very fast. Apples would seem like a treat to them now as well.


----------



## Norain (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks Guys. We have been using apples but with this cold weather they have become frozen balls.


----------



## hunterpeep (Jan 6, 2009)

did youever consider peas they are unbelievable


----------

